# Um.....he ate my underwear! Scared



## fostermom

Hopefully someone can post the hydrogen peroxide "cure". I am not sure if it will work with underwear, but I have heard it works with socks.


----------



## esSJay

Molson ate my underwear too.... 3 times!  

They came out the other end.... 3 times!  (This is my experience, I can't say for sure the same thing for everyone).

Was it the entire pair or did he rip it into pieces first?


----------



## Mindy72183

I'm not expert but I'd say if they don't come out one end or the other within 24 hours call the vet. My puppy has swallowed some things that I didn't even know he got a hold of until he vomited it up or found it in the poop.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I'd call the Vet for advice right now. They might want you to bring Cooper in to induce vomiting.


----------



## Pointgold

Absolutely contact your vet, and do not attempt to induce vomiting unless directed to do so.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

PLEASE....call your Vet IMMEDIATELY!! We almost lost Lexi to a pair of men's stretchy boxer shorts. She was in intensive care for 4 days. Get some advice from your Vet as to what to do. With Lexi, we were gone for the week-end, so didn't even know this had happened. It was a HORRIBLE experience.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Have had a few pair of underwear pass...no problems. Tends to be the girls thongs or tiny bikinis!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Don't induce vomiting unless instructed to by the vet. Things like cloth can get tangled up on the way down or back up.

If he's acting normal and continues eating/drinking/peeing/pooping as normal, then most likely, he'll poop or puke them up. If he starts vomiting or stops eating, or shows any signs of distress, etc. that's a sign that there might be a problem with the digestion of the undies and it's definitely time to go see the vet.

In the meantime, a call to the vet is a good start.


----------



## PB&J

Lily ate mine...game 7 of the Stanley Cup (her timing was impeccable). We called our vet who got us to induce vomiting (the hydrogen peroxide thing). We put her in the car since, unfortunately, she is always sick in the car, and by the time we reached the end of the street, up came my underwear in 3 pieces. She wasn't happy with us but we were relieved!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy did this once. Not mine. My son, when he was still living at home, had someone over while I was at work :uhoh: She went home without her underwear, my son had to fess up, and Daisy threw them up the next day. Pink polka dots. Nice :no:

I hope Cooper is okay. Daisy, and my son, lived to tell


----------



## afauth

I called my vet and they said the basics.....if he's acting like himself, eating, drinking, and going to the bathroom like normal that it should pass. Vet said 9/10 times they pass but if he starts throwing up bile and no undies to call back and get him in. Unfortunately we work all day tomorrow so hopefully if he's going to throw them up he will while we're around. You know how dogs are about eating what they just threw up, I'd hate to repeat it! He's been acting completely himself, crazy as can be, he also ate his meal tonight so so far so good. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy did this once. Not mine. My son, when he was still living at home, had someone over while I was at work :uhoh: She went home without her underwear, my son had to fess up, and Daisy threw them up the next day. Pink polka dots. Nice :no:
> 
> I hope Cooper is okay. Daisy, and my son, lived to tell


'Kay... um... that's really kinda funny! What a way to get "caught". :uhoh:


----------



## afauth

I thought that was funny too Jo Ellen. I wonder how long they tried to search for them until they finally gave up. Hahahaha.


----------



## Mandarama

Hahahaha! I don't mean to laugh, JoEllen. I know I'll be having the same problems in about 10 years! But I am imagining those kids looking everywhere while the dog is like, "buuuurp."

Hope your pup is OK!


----------



## Mindy72183

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy did this once. Not mine. My son, when he was still living at home, had someone over while I was at work :uhoh: She went home without her underwear, my son had to fess up, and Daisy threw them up the next day. Pink polka dots. Nice :no:
> 
> I hope Cooper is okay. Daisy, and my son, lived to tell


OMG, get out of town!!!!


----------



## Susan6953

Hope Cooper's OK; that is too funny about Daisy!


----------



## paula bedard

My sisters Golden ate her daughters underwear and did need surgery to retrieve them. Hope your undies make it back to daylight safely.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy did this once. Not mine. My son, when he was still living at home, had someone over while I was at work :uhoh: She went home without her underwear, my son had to fess up, and Daisy threw them up the next day. Pink polka dots. Nice :no:


Daisy was trying to destroy the evidence


----------



## BeauShel

One thing I was going to say is to make sure if it starts coming out the other end, dont pull. Because sometimes it can get stuck and cause more problems. Just be careful and hopefully he passes it normally.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy did this once. Not mine. My son, when he was still living at home, had someone over while I was at work :uhoh: She went home without her underwear, my son had to fess up, and Daisy threw them up the next day. Pink polka dots. Nice :no:
> 
> I hope Cooper is okay. Daisy, and my son, lived to tell


That is too funny........your son getting caught that way not about Daisy. Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## john72kcc

GOLDEN RETRIEVERS ARE UNDERWEAR OFFICINADOS, and yes it will come out the other end, do not worry


----------



## afauth

UPDATE........Still nothing! But he's acting completely normal, ate this morning, drank the only thing that is NOT normal is he hasn't went poop yet today. He usually goes once in the morning and once at night. But I also cut his food back a few days ago so I don't know if that would be affecting it. Hopefully everthing comes out smoothly. Thanks for the advice on not pulling it, my reaction would be to do so if he looked like he was stuggling. I'll let you know how tonight goes. I would think by tonight something should be happening.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Have you talked to your vet? I'd be concerned about a blockage with him not pooping.


----------



## fostermom

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Have you talked to your vet? I'd be concerned about a blockage with him not pooping.


Me too! That is scary.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Me Three! If the dog hasn't pooped at its normal time it is cause for concern in my personal opinion. The vet may want to perform tests. Sometimes soft items like undies, washcloths and socks don't come out naturally and need intervention.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Gosh, I hope he's okay. I know my son was really worried, that's the only reason he told me what he thought might have happenend.


----------



## Debles

Waiting and praying for poop!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Debles said:


> Waiting and praying for poop!


We do that a lot here :


----------



## Mindy72183

Yes, I am worrying too. If he managed to swallow the underwear whole, there probably is a better chance of a blockage. Please update us often!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Like I originally posted about Lexi....I am Worried!! That was the first indication with her...no pooping when she usually did. It took the two days we were gone till she started vomiting and was sick. I would put another call in to your Vet, if nothing this evening.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jo Ellen said:


> We do that a lot here :


Isn't that true! I remember entire conversations with my hubby about poop when we got our first dog. 
Toby was in the vet hospital this week for continual vomiting (nothing on the other end though) and what the vet ultimately feared was a possible partial obstruction based on the initial x-rays. Boy did we pray for the poop! It turned out to be a very bad and expensive case of doggie gas of unknown origins. We got our poop request early this morning --YELLOW poop! When the clinic called to check up on Toby this afternoon we asked if the yellow color meant anything and the nurse was going to ask the vet. While we waited for a return call we walked the dogs again and Toby delivered another yellow poop. We live a very short walk from our vet so we just continued walking to the clinic to "show and tell" our Toby's yellow surprise. It turns out the yellow poop is just a side effect from the barium test they did the day before! Duh!


----------



## Dallas Gold

A couple of the dogs adopted through our rescue have eaten soft items like rags, socks and ladies knee highs. I was told by another volunteer that most veterinarians want the matter resolved within 48 hours or less to help prevent a devastating blockage. We were prepared for immediate surgery with Toby had the barium study indicated a blockage.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Heavy sigh. Praying and waiting for poop is just not a good place to be


----------



## afauth

ATTENTION: WE HAVE POOP! hahaha. He pooped when I got home from work, nice solid poo! BUT UNDIES YET! Weird. I called the vet to tell them about the no undie poop and the tech said that as long as he is eating, drinking and going potty that they are probably on their way out. I asked if this is normal to not be out by now and if they should be out by the end of the weekend, she said it would be very rare for them not to be out by then. So we're still waiting. 
He still continues to act completely normal. He went for a long walk tonight, we did some training with the doorbell (for tomorrow nights Trick or Treaters), got the zoomies, etc and he's kept everything down. He's also drank 2 full bowls of water which is also pretty typical and had his dinner. 

We shall see what tomorrow brings. My mom thinks she's funny and asked if I was going to wear them again once I get them back! tehe 

I also need to post some updated pics of him in the field! Coming soon. I'll update again tomorrow.


----------



## Florabora22

Lol, glad to hear the news! Hope the undies show up soon.


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that he is still pooping normally. Hopefully you will find them this weekend in the back yard. LOL


----------



## msdogs1976

afauth said:


> I also need to post some updated pics of him in the field! Coming soon. I'll update again tomorrow.


Please, no pics of the poop.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yay! This is the first thread I looked for this morning


----------



## Zoeys mom

Hope it passes soon.


----------



## afauth

Well we've went all day with normal activites, eating, drinking, pooping, peeing. But still no undies. So I am kinda nervous. We've been going out with him every time to check the poo and I don't see anything in there that looks remotely like my underwear! Will his stomach acid break them down completely? I'm assuming I will see the underwear? So I guess we're still in the waiting game.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I'm pretty sure you will see them come through intact. Glad he is still feeling fine. That is a good sign. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Stomach acid can do amazing things but I don't think it can break down underwear. I think they're in there somewhere. I'd say if you don't see them by Monday, it's time to take him to the vet for some x-rays.

But if he's peeing and pooping and acting normal, this is a very good sign. Maybe he just needs a little more time :crossfing


----------



## afauth

Well I am mostly certain I won't be wearing them again! Hahahah. Just wondering if they would be noticeable or if they are out there somewhere and we haven't seen them. We need to pick up poop in the yard tomorrow anyway so I will double check as I do that tomorrow. I will post an update tomorrow on how he's doing. I hate having this worrying feeling! What am I going to do when we have human babies if I worry this much about my fur baby?!


----------



## janine

You will worry about your human babies even more....but their is a really good chance that they will never eat your underwear! Hope you see them in the yard in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Maddie hasn't eaten undies or socks, but she does have a thing for the sandwich size ziplock bags that she finds on the school playground. Three times she's gotten one before I could stop her. Nothing about her eating and pooping habits change, and it always comes out on day 4.

Hope you see those undies soon!


----------



## Florabora22

Flora ate some panties, and I could definitely see pieces of them in her stools. If your pup ate a whole pair of underwear, I am sure you will see them in your dog's poop. He probably just needs some more time to pass the whole thing!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Mad's Mom said:


> it always comes out on day 4.


That made me laugh


----------



## Zoeys mom

Hope today is the day!


----------



## afauth

I am just confused. He ate again this morning, drank, pooped and peed. he's acting completely normal but I don't think I've seen the undies. I checked his poops when I was cleaning up the back yard. I saw one that had two pieces of "tan" material in it but I have no idea if that was it. They weren't very big either so I'm not sure if they are just compacted or what. No change in behavior. I don't know what is going on. 

Then my friend came over yesterday and was playing kind of rough with him and he was jumping off things quite a bit, chasing her, etc, now he's limping and holding up his left front paw and won't walk on it. So of course he's limiting his movement........UGH! Hard to tell if he's doing it bc of his leg or if something internal is going on now.


----------



## afauth

Or just so you know.........I posted pics of him in his halloween costume under the pictures section. He's Cooper the Lion!


----------



## Doodle

I'm no expert with ingesting clothing, but I'd venture to say the leg injury is unrelated. My friend has a standard poodle who once ate one of his wife's bras. He eventually vomitted it up, but it took 7-10 days to happen. Being the worry wart that I am, I would have been at the vet long before that.


----------



## Kelev's_Dad

My golden makes a snack on socks whenever he can. No issues so far, except his breath is bad


----------



## Florabora22

Are you sure he didn't chew up the underpants before he swallowed them? That could explain why you're seeing only pieces of it. That is what Flora did, so I saw pieces of red fabric in her stool, not one giant piece of underpants.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Underpants is a funny word to me. I don't know why.


----------



## afauth

Hahah. Underpants is a funny word. 

KDMarsh- I saw him swallow the underpants whole. He didn't have them very long before I saw him and when I tried to get them with treat in hand, he gulped them. He had only been chewing on them for probably a minute. 

UPDATE---last night he was laying on the floor and started heaving like he was going to throw up. I was relieved but then my husband stood up to move him off the carpet and nothing came out! I was peeved. Not sure if they can stop themselves from throwing up but it seemed like that's what he did. So I know they are still in there. Today is day 5. He's eaten today and is drinking but he hasn't pooped yet today and he usually goes in the morning. I will see what the night brings and call the vet tomorrow if they still haven't made an appearance.


----------



## Dallas Gold

afauth said:


> Hahah. Underpants is a funny word.
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE---last night he was laying on the floor and started heaving like he was going to throw up. I was relieved but then my husband stood up to move him off the carpet and nothing came out! I was peeved. Not sure if they can stop themselves from throwing up but it seemed like that's what he did. So I know they are still in there. Today is day 5. He's eaten today and is drinking but he hasn't pooped yet today and he usually goes in the morning. I will see what the night brings and call the vet tomorrow if they still haven't made an appearance.


I'm a worry wart and if I were in your shoes I would have been at the vet several days ago. I've heard too many horror stories of our rescue's dogs who needed emergency surgery to patiently wait. One dog swallowed rocks, another a ladies knee high and others socks--all of these dogs required emergency surgeries. I know others have had similar incidents and everything pooped out fine, but I don't think I could stand it if I waited too long with one of my dogs. (just my personal opinion). I really hope and pray you have a successful satisfaction to this episode tonight.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm a worry wart and if I were in your shoes I would have been at the vet several days ago. I've heard too many horror stories of our rescue's dogs who needed emergency surgery to patiently wait. One dog swallowed rocks, another a ladies knee high and others socks--all of these dogs required emergency surgeries. I know others have had similar incidents and everything pooped out fine, but I don't think I could stand it if I waited too long with one of my dogs. (just my personal opinion). I really hope and pray you have a successful satisfaction to this episode tonight.


I am hoping and praying for some positive resolution to this tonight as well. Just really watch for any vomiting...that is generally how it starts. No appetite either, and very lethargic as well. After Lexi swallowing the underwear....this situation is horribly terrifying to me.
On another forum I belong to right now, her Golden boy is fighting for his life, and has been since last Thursday night. He swallowed a pair of panty hose in the evening. She took him in the next morning. The Vet did x-rays as he spent the whole night vomiting, and was very dehydrated. They ended up having to do surgery with a blockage, and now is extremely criticle, after losing half of his intestines in the surgery they were so damaged He developed an infection, and has been very weak, unable to eat, and not doing well. We are all at this moment, waiting for an update of Kingsley this afternoon. It has been touch and go with him the last three days. We are all praying so hard he will survive. Even at best, he will be on a special pre-digested food the rest of his life if he does survive, because of so much loss of his intestine.
I don't share this story to scare you.....just to make you aware this is VERY SERIOUS, and I am amazed at the number of members who have had things like this swallowed, and have been fortunate enough to have not had any problems. How very fortunate they were.


----------



## Dallas Gold

3SweetGoldens said:


> I am hoping and praying for some positive resolution to this tonight as well. Just really watch for any vomiting...that is generally how it starts. No appetite either, and very lethargic as well. After Lexi swallowing the underwear....this situation is horribly terrifying to me.
> On another forum I belong to right now, her Golden boy is fighting for his life, and has been since last Thursday night. He swallowed a pair of panty hose in the evening. She took him in the next morning. The Vet did x-rays as he spent the whole night vomiting, and was very dehydrated. They ended up having to do surgery with a blockage, and now is extremely criticle, after losing half of his intestines in the surgery they were so damaged He developed an infection, and has been very weak, unable to eat, and not doing well. We are all at this moment, waiting for an update of Kingsley this afternoon. It has been touch and go with him the last three days. We are all praying so hard he will survive. Even at best, he will be on a special pre-digested food the rest of his life if he does survive, because of so much loss of his intestine.
> I don't share this story to scare you.....just to make you aware this is VERY SERIOUS, and I am amazed at the number of members who have had things like this swallowed, and have been fortunate enough to have not had any problems. How very fortunate they were.


That is truly a horrible and terrifying ordeal. I am praying that Kingsley will recover.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I'd be back in touch with my vet on this one now too, with the attemped vomit and not keeping his usual poo schedule. My vet and I agreed if Mad' swallowed a zip lock bag, any out of the ordinary behaviour (eating less, drinking more or less, no pooing, or just seeming off) and in she goes right away, ER if she starts to vomit in off hours. With Maddie even if everything , becasue that I would now consider out of the ordinary.

Hope Cooper does pass the undies tonight.


----------



## Florabora22

Any underpants (that's just for those who like the word) news?


----------



## grrrick

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Underpants is a funny word to me. I don't know why.


I agree, but I'm a dumb inmature grown up boy. But even funnier is this...



kdmarsh said:


> Are you sure he didn't chew up the underpants before he swallowed them? That could explain why you're seeing only pieces of it. That is what Flora did, so I saw pieces of red fabric in her stool, not *one giant piece of underpants*.


I know this isn't a comical subject... but... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ... "one giant piece of underpants" is something I've never heard before in my entire life AND the funniest thing I've heard this week.

I need to grow up, I know. It's my way of relieving stress at work. Sorry.:banana:

In all seriousness, I hope your pup is okay through all of this. It obviously can be dangerous and I don't mean to make lite of it. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## afauth

I called the vet today and they told me to feed some pumpkin tonight to increase fiber and try to push them out. They said not to be concerned if he is continuing normal activities (eating, pooping, drinking,etc). He is completely normal so we'll see what happens. They also said that they wouldn't want to induce vomiting at this point since it's been so long. So that's why they want me to increase fiber hoping they'll move their way down and out (maybe giving more for them to bind to?). I told them that I would call at the end of the week if nothing shows up. I will want to do an xray at that point to see where they are. I asked her if there is a risk for bloat and she said most likely not. Like I said previously, I saw 2 little pieces of tan something in his poo the other day. He ate them whole so I really doubt that that was it but maybe they were so compacted i couldn't tell it was undies. But I was literally sifting through his poo (with a poo bag) and couldn't get it to pull apart to give me a better visual. Maybe they're gone. ??


----------



## afauth

Oh and I should say that he has pooped yesterday and then normal time today. If it weren't for him still having a ton of energy and wanting to play and scarfing down his food at each meal I'd probably be more concerned.


----------



## magiclover

My Jazz is a sock eater. It usually takes about 48 hours to make it through. And it is very obvious in the poop!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Sorry no visible evidence of the undies yet, but glad Cooper is eating and pooing normally.

Oh yes, sifting through poo, I really hate that part, and am always worried that someone will see me doing it!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am just seieng this amd although I would be insisting on an X-ray because well I;m like that.

What color were the underpants (so can you easily tell if any came out), how big (you know - granny panties or thongs) and what material were they made out of? cotton would be best I believe. I think the synthetics cause more problems. Copper had eaten part of a cotton T-short and the fingers out of my leather gloves with no problem (and that was 7 days after a stomach tumor removal).

I hope all is well that ends well - very very soon.


----------



## amy22

Gosh, I just saw this thread. My daughters dog Riley used to eat underwear any chance she got...usually Thongs...and we never, thank goodness had any problems..we are VERY careful now...I hope that your undies come out soon....please keep us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Please tell me you took your pup to the vet today for x-rays or the undies have surfaced!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I will be so relieved when I hear panties have appeared. The danger with not getting them out and a blockage is that parts of the intestines can become necrotic ( die ) and then there are serious life endangering issues. Praying for the best.


----------



## afauth

It was thong underwear, a tan color, lace. He ate them whole but I have seen a couple "tan" colored pieces in his poo but I don't know what to think about it bc I would doubt they would come out as pieces if they went in whole. I have talked to the vet again, specifically about what will happen if they are still in there, bloat, etc. I was told that since he is acting completely normal I will know if it creates a blockage or anything bc he will change his behaviors. I will be taking him in tomorrow or Friday if I don't see anything OBVIOUS by doing their last suggestion for the past few days.


----------



## Blaireli

I wouldn't be worried about the fabric so much as the elastic. Besides causing a blockage, if the underwear get stopped in his intestines, the intestines would still try to naturally pull them through. The elastic can act as a saw against the intestinal lining when the lower intestine is trying to pull it through. This happened with Heidi back in January. Very, very dangerous. She wasn't acting like anything was wrong, and then she just pretty much crashed. If we hadn't opened her up when we did, she wouldn't have made it through the night.


----------



## esSJay

afauth said:


> It was thong underwear, a tan color, lace. He ate them whole but I have seen a couple "tan" colored pieces in his poo but I don't know what to think about it bc I would doubt they would come out as pieces if they went in whole.


Does your unchewed food come out whole? I would be very surprised if your underwear made it all in one piece! 

If you saw something the same colour, it is likely the underwear and I would take a closer look. I bet those undies were crammed into some tiny tubes as they made their way through your dog's body so don't be fooled by how compact it may be.


----------



## ggdenny

Has anyone yet mentioned adding higher fiber food, like Science Diet r/d?


----------



## afauth

The vet told me to add fiber (pumpkin) to his food, which I've done the two days prior. *However, We have underpants people!* He threw them up at 330 this morning, right on my comforter (he sneaks up on the bed in the middle of the night even though he knows he's not supposed to be up there). I was taking him to the vet today to get an xray and see where they were but he just saved us a huge vet bill and now I don't have to worry anymore! I can't believe it took that long for him to get them out. So much relief! Thanks for all the well wishes and advice. We are now keeping our closet door closed! :


----------



## afauth

Oh and they came up all intact and whole, just like when they went in. And they had the worst odor. I'm assuming from sitting in there so long and all the bile trying to digest it.


----------



## LuckyPup

Well that is great! I am glad they came out! Just in time to save you some money too!


----------



## esSJay

Gross (the smell) but yay!!! I'm really surprised they stayed in the stomach for that long! 8 days? yuck!


----------



## BeauShel

That is just wonderful that they come out. The worrying is now over.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad he threw up on your comforter and you got proof of the underwear journey.
Great great news!


----------



## weedrea

Excellent news!!! First thing my hubby said.....Any photos?! lol


----------



## afauth

Well my hubby was just "questioning" me last night about "if" he really ate them whole. I was like, "I was standing right in front of him with a treat, every time I went to grab him he would bolt, I SAW HIM GULP THEM!" So at 330am this morning I picked them up off the bed (touching just a tiny part) and was dangling them over his head and said, "SEE HONEY!". He just smirked and said, "there they are" and rolled over. 

No pics at 330am!


----------



## fostermom

afauth said:


> Oh and they came up all intact and whole, just like when they went in. And they had the worst odor. I'm assuming from sitting in there so long and all the bile trying to digest it.


Oh yeah! I know that odor. My Danny had swallowed two socks (though I didn't know he had eaten either). One came up a day or two later, the other one didn't come up for about 6 days. That second one was nasty rank!

I am glad they finally came up!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so releived to read they FINALLY came up!! How SCARY this has been, and has had me really WORRIED for him!  I am so thrilled this is over, and all went well.


----------



## Faith's mommy

i'm happy they finally made their reappearance!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank goodness! 

Now, you are officially on notice you have a "clothes hound" :--big_grin:--I bet you will keep all the "enticements" safely out of reach for now on!


----------



## Susan6953

I'm so happy to hear he's OK.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Did you wash them? Do they still fit?  I'm so glad they finally came up. Abby struggled with an ingested corn cob and it sat in her stomach for a week, so scary!


----------



## afauth

Hahah! They were still intact but after the way they smelled sitting in there for 7 days I just decided to chuck 'em!


----------



## grrrick

coppers-mom said:


> I am so glad he threw up on your comforter and you got proof of the underwear journey.
> Great great news!


Hmmm. She might beg to differ and prefer he barfed them up outside... but to each is their own.

So not only did he barf "one big piece of underpants", but we can add that he barfed up "one big stinky piece of underpants".

At any rate, I'm glad "everything came out okay."


----------



## amy22

I am so glad that all is well..YAY!


----------



## simplykika

Now i have a problem. My 6-month old golden ate mine unerwear,too. Happened a couple hours ago and still NOTHING! No throwing up,no pooping no nothing. He is acting normally all the time. Should I wait or? 
Help....


----------



## Braccarius

You should call the vet and follow their directions. Once upon a time mine ate a leather glove and thankfully she managed (with a lot of struggling) to pass it. This is NOT always the case.


----------



## Sherrylee with Raven :D

afauth said:


> Um.......while at home over lunch Cooper went into our closet and pulled out a pair of my underwear. I saw him chewing on something, when I walked over to him he of course got up and bolted. So I went to go get a treat to entice him to drop it (usually works) and he gulped 'em. I opened his mouth to see if maybe they weren't all the way down but they were gone. Then he's sitting there and swallows like 5 more times to move them down. I'm really scared those won't come back out from either end.
> 
> Any advice?


I don't have advice about underwear per say, but I can tell you that my Raven has ate SO MANY THINGS!!! lol. The Vet says that as long as she's eating, drinking, and pooping normally she should be fine. I can't tell you how many panic attacks I've had thinking she's choking or she's going to die from a bowel obstruction!


----------



## jeffscott947

I had a Beagle that ate part of a towel during a tug of war and needed a bowl resection! He did survive.


----------



## Gianinacookie

esSJay said:


> Molson ate my underwear too.... 3 times!
> 
> They came out the other end.... 3 times!  (This is my experience, I can't say for sure the same thing for everyone).
> 
> Was it the entire pair or did he rip it into pieces first?


How many days did it take for him to poop them out?


----------



## ggdenny

Gianinacookie said:


> How many days did it take for him to poop them out?


If you haven't seen pieces in the poop within 12 hours or you start to hear loud stomach noises, you should take your doggie to the vet as it could be causing a bowel blockage.


----------

